# Boat Trailer and Gheenoe



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Easy fix, move the winch post forward a bit and then build longer bunks.

Daytona Kemo did...

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/diy/trailer-bunks.html


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, that should be corrected before you run into possible issues. It's a pretty simple fix so that's good. 

Post any questions!

-T


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

to be honest if you can't slide the winch any further foward then it might be better to look at a new trailer cause the bunks are gonna have to come out way far.

or as another cheaper option just go buy a longer trailer tongue so you can move the winch up another foot or 2, any trailer shop should be able to set you up


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I would opt for the longer trailer tongue. That is what I did on my first Gheenoe. Continental trailer sold me a longer tongue. I can't remember how much so it must have been within reason.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

A longer tongue should do the trick. Another option would be the Fulton hinge kit for a folding tongue and 2 feet of material. No need for a new trailer. Longer bunks are not nearly as strong as a longer tongue.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

With a Classic the best thing to do is add a center bunk.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

assuming you can move the winch post up a little more thats the first thing to do, if your outta room then you either need to add some more tongue or sell the trailer and buy one that fits correctly, the problem your likely to encounter with the bunks not supporting the transom well enough is whats called a "hook" and basically that can hurt top end speed, i dont see this being as big of a problem on a smaller boat like a gheenoe but can really hurt your perfomance on a bigger boat with more h.p.


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

I had a 12ft jet ski trailer for my classic, and I moved the winch all the way up. If that doesnt work then do like everyone else said and see about getting a longed tounge. I was told by Pugar not to have more than 10-12in of the boat hanging off with a motor on.


----------



## Tricks (Sep 21, 2009)

Guys, thanks for all the feedback. Great to have a place/resource with folks who are passionate about the world of skinny water boats.

I believe I will go the route of buying a longer trailer tongue. Also like the center bunk idea offered up.

Thanks


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Flint, Welcome to the form....Nice noe.


----------

